# TOSA BRT at 5 months old



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all!
Today it´s Tosa´s 5th month anniversary and we went to the vet to mesure him. We took also some pictures so we can remember later of all its stages.
Hope you enjoy it!

Wheight: 57,2 pounds
Height: 2 feet
Chest width: 8.7 inches


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the pictures! Happy 5 Month Anniversary Tosa! You are such a handsome boy! :biggrin:

I love the ones of Tosa standing up on his back feet. Duncan does this to me all the time (when I ask him to, of course). I call it a BRT hug! 

I can tell that Tosa is a very happy and loved boy. :biggrin:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Love the pictures! Happy 5 Month Anniversary Tosa! You are such a handsome boy! :biggrin:
> 
> I love the ones of Tosa standing up on his back feet. Duncan does this to me all the time (when I ask him to, of course). I call it a BRT hug!
> 
> I can tell that Tosa is a very happy and loved boy. :biggrin:


Thanks Saraj, its very nice of you:smile:

Tosa only stands up if i give him food,lol, that´s what is happening in the picture!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cute, fuzzy boy!! He's getting big fast!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy!!! Beautiful.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Tosa says thanks to all:smile:
He is now sleeping with his head above my feet, as he always does when i´m in the living room.


----------

